# Re-sell value of my bow?



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a 2005 PSE Spyder (not the youth bow) 60-70lb, 29" draw, PSE detachable quiver, copper john dead nuts 5 pin sight, Whisker biscuit, wrist sling, sims stabilizer, 1/4" peep, string silencers, and a bow case. I bought the bare bow new for $220 in 2005, The sight was $75, so what do you think I can get out of it now? Im not quitting archery, just buying a nice shiny recurve.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

At the most, about $200.00, but remember, shiny recurves are only accurate out to about three yards.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

I hear they make good boat anchors for carp fishing. :shock: 



Just kidding, two of my first 3 bows were PSE s. Best of luck to you.

Tell us about your recurve.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a PSE I tried to sell before I bought my Mathews. Not much luck! I ended up putting it on consignment where I purchased my new bow. I think I ended up getting $150 out of it. It was a PSE Mojave. I think I was into it $350 - $400. Sooo, it ended up almost paying for my rest. I think I was into my Mathews about $1,300 (with arrows). :shock: AND IT HAS BEEN THE BEST $1,300 I HAVE EVER SPENT! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Im not quitting archery, just buying a nice shiny recurve.


So, you're actually going to start having fun shooting a bow! Good job!

You'll be able to sell your 95 piece bow tuning tool set, back brace, bow press, and 24 pound hard bowcase too.

I'll bet you already feel liberated. 

Oh, and BTW, recurves are acurate past 3 yards, Mine shoots really acurate out to TEN yards! 8)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Tex O Bob, I am very exited to be liberated. No more worrying about cables going all over the place, or a cam getting " bumped " and ruining accuracy, etc.. And yes, Id much rather shoot 10 yards with a nice shiny recurve, than with a bow that I would drop $1500 into.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I would think if you got $150 you are doing good. Good luck with your new venture.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

yup if ya get more than $150 sell it. buy ya good ol recruve or longbow they dont go out of style Dang three yards id rather get closer. thats why they call it "stab'n one"

I watched on the tube thursday ol Tred Barta stick him a nice bull 4x5 with the ol stick and string. It dose a dang good job at 3 yrds :lol: the other guys had the horses to carry their bows for em


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck. There isn't much of a market for used bows right now. I tried to sell one of mine, no luck. I might have to sell one of my kidneys to get the new hoyt that I want :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> Good luck. There isn't much of a market for used bows right now. I tried to sell one of mine, no luck. I might have to sell one of my kidneys to get the new hoyt that I want :shock:


I would like your 'kidneys' aren't worth a heck of a lot of money this morning...

Weeee Weeeeee..... Hic-cup...hic-cup....barf...barf....burp...burp.....blahhhhhhh. _/O ....blahhhhhh. _/O .... I want my mommy, I want my mommy !!! 

I'm never going to drink again..!!!! :evil: .....Blahhhhhh _/O

*OOO* *OOO*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> I would *like* your 'kidneys' aren't worth a heck of a lot of money


Huh? I get the hang over part, but huh?

Oh, the sweet taste of revenge. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> [quote=".45":n3sysp6x]I would *like* your 'kidneys' aren't worth a heck of a lot of money


Huh? I get the hang over part, but huh?

Oh, the sweet taste of revenge. :mrgreen:[/quote:n3sysp6x]

Weeeeee...I must have been out with bh3 !!! _(O)_

Where the heck is he anyway ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know, after reading some of his posts, he probably crawled under a hole some where's.  3 day hangovers are the worst.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

lehi said:


> Tex O Bob, I am very exited to be liberated. No more worrying about cables going all over the place, or a cam getting " bumped " and ruining accuracy, etc.. And yes, Id much rather shoot 10 yards with a nice shiny recurve, than with a bow that I would drop $1500 into.


Hey, I just drag mine behind my four wheeler and bumped my cams like crazy and had no problem with accuracy, If that would have been a black widow, I would have had a string and a whole bunch of tooth pics. And my new bow cost a lot less than a new black widow.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I don't know, after reading some of his posts, he probably crawled under a hole some where's.  3 day hangovers are the worst.


I was working suckers. Got home sunday night. I dont ever really get hangovers. Especially when all I had was 10 beers :mrgreen:


----------

